# sharing some pics of my clean 240sx



## TURBO (Aug 8, 2004)

Sharing some pics before it's sold


I don't know how to upload the pics on here

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...&rd=1&item=2486452262&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

nicely done, are you gettin another one, or wat kinda car if not


----------



## TURBO (Aug 8, 2004)

Maybe when I get back on my feet


----------



## AlexAtMyNismo (Apr 16, 2004)

Hey "Turbo".....are you from Texas racing?.... Are you duy?
if so....it's too bad you are selling that beast..... i remember your 10 sec runs with your first bad boy.... and your car is what got me into an S14..... But you still got your monster Supra.... Good luck brodda, and hope to see ya back in a 240 soon. 

-Alex B.


----------



## rhynorock (Aug 7, 2004)

goddamm thats a nice car. Excellent work on that beast man, I hope to get a 240SX period, let alone get it to look like that, whats your best time on the 1/4 mile?


----------



## TURBO (Aug 8, 2004)

thanks for the compliments :thumbup:


----------



## lil prison woman (Jul 1, 2004)

did u sell it


----------



## TURBO (Aug 8, 2004)

No still for sale...


----------



## nissanphile (Sep 9, 2004)

can it have my children?  nice, never been driven? thats a waste!


----------



## crazyaboutspeed (Sep 9, 2004)

:thumbup: That is a damn nice 240, excellent job. I'm very interested in getting one and seeing those pictures, ya I'm definitley getting one. Oh and nice Supra also. I have a few friends that have Supras, love those cars.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Any dyno and or track numbers on it?? What materials were used in the body kit? Fiber reinforced plastic... fiberglass,... poly urethane etc??


----------



## sabrex (Apr 1, 2004)

Thats a good looking s14


----------

